# Craftsman 4-1/8" Bench Top Jointer/Planer Set UP



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great solution,, hope it ontinues to meet your needs


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

Fortunately mine did not have this problem. I have been using it for a couple of years as a second jointer for small pieces (or nasty pieces that I don't want to mess up the knives on my good jointer). It has far exceeded expectations. The granite beds seem superior in every way to metal beds for this application. I can't remember what I paid for it because it was cheap.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just curious, since the cost difference is negligible, as is the space difference, was there a reason you chose the 4-1/8 instead of 6-1/8" jointer? I haven't been able to pull up Sears tools pages in a while so I am not sure, they may not sell the larger bench top jointer any more for all I know…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If I didn't read your review I would have just seen the rating and thought 'one more reason to stay away from Sears.' But as it works well for you with simple fine tuning doesn't it deserve better than three stars? Even expensive equipment sometimes needs alignment or design mods from the end user. A sacrificial fence of wood or plastic would accomplish the same thing as well.


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

Washers aren't all exactly the same thickness, so your fence may not be perfectly square to the blade. Not a problem when the table and fence are at 90 degress to one another, but if you tilt the fence then you'll get a slight (maybe completly impreceptible) distortion in your bevel.


----------

